# Taking scissors on an airplane



## Ann-Marie (Apr 17, 2008)

Does anyone know what type of scissors, if any are allowed?  I am flying Delta.  I want to take my crocheting with me on the plane.  I'm not even sure if they will let me take kiddie scissors, and further more, I don't know if kiddie scissors will cut my yarn.  I was thinking I might have to take a plastic knife, and saw through the yarn!!


----------



## Ann-Marie (Apr 17, 2008)

I just looked up on the TSA site, and found this:

Scissors - plastic or metal with blunt tips. Yes Yes 
Scissors - metal with pointed tips and blades shorter than four inches in length. 
 Does this mean small nail scissors?


----------



## Keitht (Apr 17, 2008)

If they have blades less than 4" long the answer is Yes.


----------



## CapriciousC (Apr 17, 2008)

As pp have mentioned, if they're small scissors they're fine.  We flew last month and I took my crocheting with me, as well.  (Yay for crochet!)  I have small scissors that are very sharp, but the blades are about 3" and they never said a word.


----------



## ptprism (Apr 17, 2008)

*Take a prepaid self-addressed padded mail pack*

...Just to be on the safe side. My wife takes manicure scissors with her--and about once every fourth or fifth flight she gets an TSA "Commando" who says "No scissors". Arguing is fruitless, and they simply "make an example" out of you for questioning their authority. If you don't have a couple of hours to waste before your flight leaves, don't bother.  And don't even think about asking for a supervisor. If you get one, they will want to show  their "conscientious" employee that they back him or her up. They may wait until after everyone is gone to correct the person, but I have never seen them overrule an employee in front of a passenger.

Your best bet is to simply take a postage paid, self-addressed padded envelope with you. If they won't let you on, to leave them, just put the scissors inside and drop it in the nearest post office box.There's generally one around the magazine/card shops.


----------



## KauaiMark (Apr 17, 2008)

*Piddly Swiss knife...*



ptprism said:


> .. TSA "Commando"




I've carried my Swiss army knife with the 1.5in nail file and knife blade on several flights in my pocket without incident. But the one time I grabbed it with a fist full of coins and keys to put in a tray at the TSA scanner station, I lost it to the TSA commando. He was holding it up like murder evidence at a crime scene. 

I've got ballpoint pens with much more lethal potential.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Apr 17, 2008)

I packed my husbands nose hair clippers!!  Don't think they are too sharp on the ends.  If the "TSA Commando" has to have them, then so be it.  They are cheap to replace.


----------



## CapriciousC (Apr 18, 2008)

If you go to 
http://www.tsa.gov/travelers/airtravel/prohibited/permitted-prohibited-items.shtm#4

they have a list of what you can carry onboard.  I've made a habit of printing out the list and carrying it with me - in the event that they give you a hard time, show them their own regulations.  They might not like it, but it's hard for them to argue when you've got the rules right there in print.  My husband has found this really useful - they've tried to confiscate his contact lens solution numerous times because they say the bottle is over 3 ounces, but the rules specifically state you can carry on medications in bottles larger than 3 ounces.


----------



## Kel (Apr 18, 2008)

*Kiddie Scissors*

I carry on a pair of kiddie scissors when I fly.


----------



## DebBrown (Apr 18, 2008)

My daughter had her nail scissors confiscated just last year.  I agree with the poster regarding taking a mailer.  If you don't want to lose them, at least you can mail them home.

Deb


----------



## carpediem (Apr 19, 2008)

Recently had shaver and scissors confiscated on a trip back from London.  I inadvertently put my husbands toiletries bag in my son's backpack (we had to reshuffle the weight of some of our luggage).  

I would just pack a nail clipper, if that is allowed.  I know it can cut yarn and thread.  Also if they confiscate it you can pick up one pretty cheap in one of the airport stores.  

Enjoy your travels.


----------



## RickB (May 3, 2008)

I have to laugh at these and many other stories I've heard from friends.  One friend of mine had to send his fishing flies to Montana via UPS since they wouldn't let him on the airplane with them.

I guess they never figured out that if someone really wanted to, they could take an emery board (soft finger nail file to you bachelors) and sharpen the edge of a credit card so they could use it as a knife! :hysterical:


----------



## Judy (May 5, 2008)

I carry a pair of children's blunt nosed scissors in my rollaboard.  I've never had any problem with TSA within the US, but they've been confiscated twice in other countries for flights going to the US.

My husband's swiss army knife was pulled from his backpack by security in LAX.  He was escorted to a shipping facility where he was "allowed" to mail it to himself.


----------



## ownsherown (May 5, 2008)

Also beware of the dangerous snowglobe! Not allowed no matter how small.
We had to spend 13$ to ship a 5$ snowglobe back home.


----------



## stmartinfan (May 5, 2008)

You can purchase a small yarn cutter at stores like Joann's that would be OK to take on a plane.  It's about the size of a coin, with notches on the sides that are sharp enough to cut yarn.  If you go to joann.com and search on "yarn cutter," you'll see  several.  Most of then are designed to be worn as a pendant - so they pass as "jewelry."  In a pinch, you can also use a nail clipper or take a package of dental floss and use the cutter built into that.  It's quite sharp and will cut yarn, too.


----------

